# Good Trader?



## Lovinglife_30 (Jan 25, 2018)

Suggestions? I need a good trader for a timeshare on the East Coast.  I currently own at Massanutten S.D. Villas the trading power is ok, but I want better.  I will use the new resort for mainly trading into other resorts.  I would like to buy on the East Coast because eventually I would most likely use the resort and not trade in and have to pay any RCI fee for my home resort. Suggestions?


----------



## mdurette (Jan 25, 2018)

Summer coastal maine properties come to mind.


----------



## Lovinglife_30 (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone in specific you can suggest?


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 25, 2018)

If you eventually plan to use it, it should be the kind of resort and location that would suit your interests.  Are you looking for oceanfront, mountains, restaurant/shopping/touristy area, ideal weather for summer swimming or winter skiing or fall/spring outdoor touring?  Do you want to exchange through RCI or II?  A little more info would make it easier to suggest resorts.


----------



## Lovinglife_30 (Jan 25, 2018)

I would be looking for either a beach area or Outdoor hiking and bike riding.  I have mainly used my Massanutten T.S. and traded into Florida (Orange Lake which we loved)  and Ocean City.  For Orange Lake I just don't know if that would be the best buy, after reading some post I feel there are better buys out there that may offer the same amenities as Orange Lake and Masssanutten.  

Thanks for any replies


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 25, 2018)

Do you want Northeast or Southeast? 

If Northeast- Smugglers Notch might be a good fit.  The Samoset in Maine is another.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2018)

You might be looking for something that doesn't really exist.  You want a resort/week either fixed or one that is easy to reserve the most prime week, low MF to tpu ratio, a well kept East Coast beach resort not likely to get any special assessments and one that will retain its high tpu value. It should be 2 bedroom or larger unit with a relatively low buy in cost.  You can find nice well kept up beach units with relatively high tpu's but the MF to tpu is going to be in the $15-$20 or higher per tpu range.  RCI points are less changable and more predictable then tpu's and have the side benefit of additional inventory.  The membership fees are higher with RCI points but if you eventually stop exchanging and only use your home resort you can usually drop the point membership.

A good Massanutten Woodstone, Summit, or Regal Vistas gets good tpu's per MF plus you get additional bonus tpu's (that you have to pay to combine if not used right away) if you prepay your MF early.    Many east coast beach weeks have higher MF's due to the off season defaults plus many are older resorts which may have a special assessment in the $300-$2000 range at any time and RCI doesn't give them particularly high tpu's, they are hard to get but not hard to afford in terms of tpu's.


----------



## Lovinglife_30 (Jan 25, 2018)

That is one of my dilemmas I prefer one with low MF that is maintained and a weeks ts.  I am most likely going to purchase a floating weeks t.s., I have considered Woodstone and Summit.  A floating week 1-52 4br lookout was what I was thinking.  I just don't know the trading power of either and which would be preferred?  I am looking for trading power of at least 50 TPU after trading into RCI, I have a weeks membership and have enjoyed it.  I also think RCI Points can be expensive when trading in the extra fees seem to add up.  Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2018)

If you already have rci you can check the trading power online for any resort and any week.  On the right hand corner, there is a deposit calculator.  The best week to reserve at Massanutten with a 1-52 is a week 52 or a week 51 as long as it includes christmas and two or more days after.  With Summit if you want week 52 you need to pre pay MF and reserve 18-24 months in advance.  Typically you get 22 or 23 for each side so you would have to pay to combine plus if you add on the early pay bonus tpu of 11-17 you end up with 55-63 tpus for about $820 in MF and the combo fee of $129.  So you would be looking at $949.  This works well when the combine is for 24 months but not ideal when RCI only offers 12 months for the combine.  I own some 3 br week 52 Orlando that get similar tpu's 55-60 with no combine but have a MF of just over $1000 and they can't be used for DVC -which isn't a problem for me but a deal breaker for others.


----------



## Lovinglife_30 (Jan 25, 2018)

Tschwa2, thanks for the insight.  I will check with RCI.  Good to know about the TPU's, I will defiantly use this when making a decision.


----------



## theo (Jan 26, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> If Northeast- Smugglers Notch might be a good fit.  The *Samoset in Maine* is another.



We own at Samoset and love the place and the area. We've never "exchanged" our intervals and have no plans to do so.

Oddly enough, Samoset intervals are apparently *not* particularly good "traders", despite Samoset generally being *very* difficult to trade *into*. This oddity seems to be the result of RCI regarding Samoset units as having only "partial" kitchens. Samoset kitchens are "partial" only in the sense that instead of an an oven compartment beneath the stovetop burners, there is a dishwasher there instead --- no oven (there is a microwave and a toaster oven however). Samoset kitchens, albeit  a bit small, are certainly full kitchens in *my* view; we're not looking to bake roasts or cookies while there. YMMV.
Samoset weeks "in season" are easy to rent out, so very few Samoset owners care at all about RCI "TPU's" anyhow.

Also, fwiw, precious few bargains can or will be found in the resale market for Samoset weeks in any decent season.

In summary, Samoset may *not* be a great choice if the main objective is low cost acquisition and / or "exchanging".
For downeast Maine, I think a summer week at Harbor Ridge (Southwest Harbor) or Acadia Village Resort (Ellsworth) would be better choices if the main goal is "exchanging". AVR is affiliated only with II, not RCI. Dunno about Harbor Ridge.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 26, 2018)

Harbor Ridge is also II, though they once flirted with Innseasons or some other point group, but I think that is virtually done. AVR flirted with dual affiliation a few years ago, but dropped that idea before any activity. That makes Samoset the only RCI (even if now dual affiliated) alternative that is even relatively close to Acadia National Park= making trading into Samoset even more difficult. There is another resort that started sales a few years ago somewhere down the coast near or west of Rockport. Haven't heard much about it tho and don't know it's affiliation, if any.


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 26, 2018)

Lovinglife_30 said:
			
		

> good trader
> East Coast
> mainly trading
> eventually... use the resort
> ...


Well, wouldn't we ALL like this?!?!?  

Truth is, some of these traits are contradictory.  A well-located resort (expensive land and taxes) that offers numerous amenities and is well-maintained will not be a low cost purchase nor carry low MFs.  Beach areas simply require more expensive maintenance, more insurance, and higher property taxes so anticipate that if you want to savor a yearly oceanfront week in the future.

If the maintenance fees are too low to maintain the property on schedule, while saving toward unforeseen expenses and paying for proper insurance coverage, then you'll eventually get hit with special assessments or the property will fall into disrepair.

That said, and if you are able to adjust your budget to accommodate it, you may want to look at resorts on *Hilton Head Island, SC*, and *Sanibel Island, FL*.  Both areas are desirable for a relatively long prime season (as beach areas go).  Both have a number of resorts within walking distance of beaches (though few are actually beachfront with a view).  Both areas offer shady preserves that are ideal for bicycling and walking.  And both offer plentiful outdoor activities, even if the resorts don't have extensive amenities.

You won't find any of this in the Bargain category.  But if you research the trading value (or renting value), you may decide they're worth it, as someone who does plan to eventually use it.  If it's not in your budget, you need to prioritize which features matter most to you and which you could sacrifice and still be happy with the purchase.  Good luck.


----------



## theo (Jan 26, 2018)

tonyg said:


> There is *another resort* that started sales a few years ago *somewhere down the coast* near or west of Rockport*.* Haven't heard much about it tho and don't know it's affiliation, if any.



*Trade Winds*, maybe?
I don't know a thing about the place other than it is harborfront in downtown Rockland.  I vaguely recall a Maine TUGGER making reference to staying there in the not too distant past. I dunno about its' exchange company affiliation(s).


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 26, 2018)

theo said:


> *Trade Winds*, maybe?
> I don't know a thing about the place other than it is harborfront in downtown Rockland.  I vaguely recall a Maine TUGGER making reference to staying there in the not too distant past. I dunno about its' exchange company affiliation(s).


Yep...it's Trade Winds in Rockland, and it was me!    That resort is RCI Points, I believe.  We've stayed there for Feb break and MLK weekend using the Extra Vacations through RCI weeks.  According to the deposit calculator, summer weeks in a 2BR net 36-ish TPU's.  I don't know what the MF's are.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 26, 2018)

Cape Cod.


----------



## WackyLucy (Jan 27, 2018)

Glynda said:


> Cape Cod.



...but surely not a winter Cape Cod week, or one in very early Spring. I would guess that only Cape Cod weeks in that other half of the year without the grey and the cold and the snow would have much value for trading purposes.


----------



## silentg (Jan 27, 2018)

We bought a studio timeshare from another tug member at Holly Tree Resort in Yarmouth, MA.
We have used it for a Marketplace exchange to Austin TX and it’s good for us to use when we visit family in Massachusetts. This year I am asking the resort to rent it for me. Will let you know how that works.
Oh, to get to the point,  it is Week 22 and the Maintenence fee is under $500.  And it is pretty nice.
Silentg


----------



## Glynda (Jan 27, 2018)

Our favorite month is September.  Late May to mid-June can be too cool and rainy. Plus many restaurants don't open until Mother's Day. But I would think that July or August should trade best...school aged kids and beaches with warmer weather. That's why September is my favorite month.


----------



## jl2010 (Jan 28, 2018)

The Cove At Yarmouth on Cape Cod. Very well managed place.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 28, 2018)

WackyLucy said:


> ...but surely not a winter Cape Cod week, or one in very early Spring. I would guess that only Cape Cod weeks in that other half of the year without the grey and the cold and the snow would have much value for trading purposes.



Cove at Yarmouth - RCI showing 29 TPUs for 1 bedroom July 4th week.    Goes down to 19 for week starting sept 8th.    If buying for trade - NEED summer week.  Assume II will give same trade power bump.

OP - you did mention you would like to use in the future.    If that is the case...you should at least narrow down the geographic area to where you would want to be.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 28, 2018)

He/She is also looking for something with 50+tpu's.


----------



## silentg (Jan 29, 2018)

None of my timeshares are 50 TPU. Anybody have one that high without combining weeks?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

silentg said:


> None of my timeshares are 50 TPU. Anybody have one that high without combing weeks?


I THINK it was reported a while ago that SDO (not sure if it is platinum or 1-52 Gold Plus) got 26 TPUs for each side (1BR).  So when depositing a 2BR separately and then recombining will get it over 50.


----------



## Panina (Jan 29, 2018)

silentg said:


> None of my timeshares are 50 TPU. Anybody have one that high without combining weeks?


My highest is 35.  With RCI the tpu’s are constantly changing, so a lock off that can get 50 tpu’s today might not get it tomorrow.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 30, 2018)

Panina said:


> My highest is 35.  With RCI the tpu’s are constantly changing, so a lock off that can get 50 tpu’s today might not get it tomorrow.




That's crazy. How can people make plans if they are never sure about what they own is worth? Glad I don't have points and rarely if ever play the exchange game or belong to RCI or II.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 30, 2018)

There was a time here when "good traders" were the rage and many of us bought in South Africa where the exchange rate meant half or less the maintenance fee and the resorts traded well. For me that time ended several years ago and now I'm in the buy where you want to go group- where you look for acceptable accommodations at a desirable location with low maintenance fees and good management.


----------



## Panina (Jan 30, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> That's crazy. How can people make plans if they are never sure about what they own is worth? Glad I don't have points and rarely if ever play the exchange game or belong to RCI or II.


I have only rejoined RCI in the last few years and it reminded me why I left before and loved II instead.

I can deal with RCI changing tpu value they give me, their right based on supply and demand, even if I think their calculations are wrong.  What has bothered me most is when I see what they will give me for tpu’s and then to trade the exact resort, exact week they ask for more.  It’s an immediate reduction in my value.

I find II has always given me fair like for like trades.  

One thing that I like about RCI, if you can do short term planning under 2 weeks, there are great deals to be found. For example getting a Disney Saratoga 1br for 10 tpu’s. I have read and seen them go for 35-55 tpu’s.  II’s balance to this would be the free accommodation certificates that’s you pay a fee to use.  

I still like trading to have an added variety but have changed most of my weeks to what I actually use.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 30, 2018)

I dumped RCI in 2007 after a hassle with my last exchange. II had been better, but now they charge $99 extra for upgrading unit size. Exchanging becomes more expensive every year and the ability to get what you want seems to be decreasing. II online search has been erratic lately and getting a confirmation via mail has been difficult if not impossible.


----------



## schenriq (Jan 30, 2018)

OP, sent you a PM.


----------



## bankr63 (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a 3BR LO at Silver Lake in Orlando that gets me just under 50 on full deposit.   This year was 25 for the 2BR and 23 for the 1BR.  The resort gets to choose the week they deposit, and my season is non-prime, so I expect results would be better if you had a prime week.  Note that the resort has always been good to me, depositing a "just-off" prime (late August) week for the past several years, maximizing my TPU (I really appreciate that SL!)  I do always pay my MF's (just) before the deadline.  MF's this year were a hair under $1000, including taxes ($21 per TPU). 

Orlando works for us because we travel there regularly, or can easily rent our VO to another heat seeking snowbirder in the winter months.


----------



## ahdah (Mar 5, 2018)

I believe the best timeshare to buy, is the timeshare you would want to use.  In the NE, we own Brewster Green, in checking out the different timeshares, we liked BG, best of all.   We have 3 weeks and we use the weeks.  The property is well run and I believe it is a good trader.


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 6, 2018)

silentg said:


> None of my timeshares are 50 TPU. Anybody have one that high without combining weeks?



My highest TPU unit is 38.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 6, 2018)

Are you stuck on RCI? When I hear this question I know what I think automatically, a cheap platinum Marriott Harbour Pointe. Very good trading power, very nice resort on a creek with easy access to the beach. Cheap entry point of around $2k. MFs $1385.  It trades into Maui and all the other top Marriott resorts. If you have to sell it you can get some money back without huge hassles. Not many TSs at that cost can you say the same thing. The downsides are the MFs costs but you really get what you pay for and it's not a LO. Some will suggest Florida Marriotts but I'm opposed to buying in overbuilt Orlando and HHI is much nicer and I bet HP trades much better as a result.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 6, 2018)

Shawnee resort .. currently managed by Wyndham, but while older, there are Fixed Week units. Week 52 pr Week 26 or Week 27. MFs are under $800 per week for a 2/2 townhouse duplex (u have 1 side). Resort has 2 outdoor pools plus a LARGE indoor graduated slope plus lap land and OPENs at 7AM everyday .. for lap swimming. Fri/Sat/Sun checkin. No added on fees unless you play bingo .. movie night is free along with the fresh popped popcorn. Many activities. Good mix of people... ages, multi-generations, families. A bit very much like the resort on the Dirty Dancing movie.

I would LOOK for a fixed week that you would USE or trade. The Wyndham points will ADDED another $100-150 yearly plus booking windows and guest certificates plus the Wyndham CWP fees.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2018)

There's another way to think about this:  If the primary use for now is only for exchange, and you need higher TPUs in RCI Weeks, why not buy a good trader somewhere else, and rent what you want to stay in on the East Coast when you want to go there? You wouldn't be locked in to any one resort, so as your wishes change, you could go where you wanted to go.  The good trader would still be a good trader.  If you later found something on the East Coast that is exactly what you want, you could sell the trader. and buy that.

One resort I can strongly recommend is Imperial of Waikiki in Hawaii.  RCI code is 2605.  The have several different types of units, but a Palm unit (1br 2ba, sleeps 4) deposited in RCI for Christmas week gets 56 TPU.  Waikiki always has more demand than supply, so units tend to exchange well.  MF are probably around $1000, so there's that, but if you can get 56 TPU for a deposit, you can reduce your rates a fair amount.  A 2 bedroom Hala unit deposited for the same week gets 60 TPU. Even a studio Ohia unit for the same week gets 52 TPU.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## JudiZ (Apr 10, 2018)

Sea Mist, Mashpee, MA on Cape Cod,  week 26 (the week after 4th of July) is 31 points. M/Fs around $700.


----------



## JoyC (Apr 11, 2018)

Second:  Sea Mist, Cape Cod summer weeks - we own for many years, well managed and low MF's.


----------



## VacationGuy (Apr 22, 2018)

Panina said:


> My highest is 35.  With RCI the tpu’s are constantly changing, so a lock off that can get 50 tpu’s today might not get it tomorrow.





Panina said:


> My highest is 35.  With RCI the tpu’s are constantly changing, so a lock off that can get 50 tpu’s today might not get it tomorrow.


----------



## VacationGuy (Apr 22, 2018)

Would suggest either Harbor Ridge in Maine (closest timeshare to Acadia National Park) or Cape Cod Holiday Estates in Mashpee (halfway between Hyannis and Falmouth, MA).  Needs to be a July or early August week to get the best trading value.  Harbor Ridge is only exchanged through II but is highly sought after and you can request first prior to giving up the week.  Cape Cod Holiday Estates is exchanged through II, RCI and VRI and is rated 5 stars with TripAdvisor.  TUG rating for CCHE may be distorted by reviews prior to the renovations being completed about 2 years ago.  I can offer more information about either resort if you are interested.


----------

